# Absolutely disgusted



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

So I did a google search for 'anxious betta' because one of my boys still seems to be a bit anxious,and never quite settled in. Despite advice from several members here, and me trying countless things to make him comfortable.

My search led me to a blog where somebody is documenting his maiming and torturing of betta fish. I closed the page as soon as I realized what it was. I'm not going to link it unless somebody knows of a way to get it taken down. I'm absolutely sick to my stomach, and a bit traumatized at this:shock:


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Omg, I found the site you're talking about, I'm completely horrified and teary, we need to find someone to take it down.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

After doing the same search, in attempt to find a way to take it down. I found a whole blog dedicated to torturing and injuring Betta fish by someone who admits that they have a mental/chemical imbalance and if the Betta doesn't do what he likes, he "conditions" it. It was horrible, every post was about the awful things he was doing to his fish. I'm trying to find a way to report it.


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

It's the same blog, it really needs to be removed,and that guy needs help


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sainthogan, that is the one


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Poor fish. :c

is it hosted by other site(like weebly or other such thing)? If so they usually have a 'terms of service' and things like violence against animals or children are usually against that ToS.
If it is, you can report it to the hosting site.

If it's hosted by himself, then it really comes down to animal rights wherever he lives. If fish are protected under animal abuse there, you can try reporting it that way.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't see (don't want to) but is is a Google blog? If so, I can report it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Never mind. I found it. God help me. Oh my Gosh I am crying right now


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

It's horrific, is there anything you can do?


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

It might have been blogspot but Idk if I want to go look...


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, I wondered if it was. Horrible. I logged into my blogger account and reported it. Hopefully, they will remove it soon.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I will make it my mission to report it as well.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Is it a Blogger/Blogspot journal? I've found it. They do have an option to report abuse. Not sure if violence against fish is covered by their policy though.

https://support.google.com/blogger/answer/82111?id=&url=


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone who has a Blogger account.....REPORT IT!!!!!!!!!! My gosh, I cried. If you look to the right and scroll down the list.....you don't even need to read the full post before the tears start. 
I can't believe that fish go to people like this and are tortured.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't care if violence against fish is covered or not, I find it offensive. You are allowed to report offensive material, and if enough of us report it, perhaps they'll get the picture that it's not ok and take it down.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, though, that's not going to make him stop abusing his fish.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't care what the animal abuse law states. FISH ARE ANIMALS. They are living, breathing beings that deserve a good home. We brought them out of the wild and changed them for our selfish needs, and it is our responsibility to watch over them as they live a happy life. 
If you have a mental dissabililty such as this one... YOU SHOULDN"T OWN A FISH,m or any pet for that matter. This is sickening. Bettas can feel pain. I don't care if studies say that they can't feel pain. If they can feel itchiness they can feel pain. 
Whether or not if they do, that doesn't give you the right to hurt them or punish them because of your injustice. 

This blog *must* come down.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The good news is, I don't think you need an account to report the blog. Just click "More" at the top of the page, select "Report Abuse", select the reason, and report the url.

The bad news is, sainthogen is right


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

There's generally offensive(like this) and "oh I don't agree with this opinion, so I find this offensive" like people who report any religious pages who aren't christian or support gay marriage.
So I'm always iffy on reporting for "offensive" instead of a clear violation.

I have an account but don't know the blog in question, if someone could message me a link I'll report too.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think that it should be very simple, if the animal is sold in a pet store, or generally kept as a pet, it should be protected under animal abuse laws. Then there wouldn't need to be any arguing over how much the animal can feel.

Thank you guys for being supportive on this one. I'm happy for the reassurance that there are good people out there who are willing to take a stand against such atrocities. 

I just want to hug my fish :-(


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

This is horrifying. Not only is he torturing animals to make himself feel better, the more I read this the more he sounds like a complete psychopath. And, behavior like this is often the gateway to doing this to other people. This person needs mental help, ASAP. I mean, the poor fish he's tortured and killed isn't even the worst part- It's his need- his _desire_ to do this. I'm genuinely scared right now.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

You call Edgar Alln Poe weird.....you don;t know the meaning of creepy and disturbing unless you read that blog. But don;t read it


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

At least Edgar Allen Poe only wrote about this stuff- this guys actually doing it. To me, it seems like some sort of psychosis-fueled OCD. It looks like he's not posting anymore, though. I hope he got the help he so desperately needed.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

Quisquose said:


> This is horrifying. Not only is he torturing animals to make himself feel better, the more I read this the more he sounds like a complete psychopath. And, behavior like this is often the gateway to doing this to other people. This person needs mental help, ASAP. I mean, the poor fish he's tortured and killed isn't even the worst part- It's his need- his _desire_ to do this. I'm genuinely scared right now.


 
Absolutely I agree.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not going to try to find it but you can normally find a terms of service policy page where you can report violations.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

And he warns you....oh hey this is going to hurt your fish. Well no duh. It's sick. How can this be possible. What has happened to the world? So many twisted clouds have rained down on our precious Earth.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

As for your anxous betta two more things to consider are tank temperature. What are you keeping it at? Floating plants like water sprite or a completely planted tank might help. I have a fin biter that finally stopped after I added floating plants. Nothing else helped.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

another noteon anxious betta:
I have a 2.5 gallon tank with three sides blacked out for my current "shy guy". It makes it so he can't see much of whats going on outside his tank.
You can also try a tub/storage container with a "frosted" look, so it's not clear enough for him to see out but you can kinda see in.

Filters can also be stressful, switching to filterless or a sponge filter might help plants don't.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

The temperature is kept between 78-80. I've added floating plants, hiding spots, IAL. He's been in his own tank, and he's been divided. He's been in with a baffled filter and with no filter. His water quality is pristine at all times. He has no other signs of illness. Idk what else to try with him.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Is it a Blogger/Blogspot journal? I've found it. They do have an option to report abuse. Not sure if violence against fish is covered by their policy though.
> 
> https://support.google.com/blogger/answer/82111?id=&url=


I found the blog. I've reported it via the link above. 

I hope that this individual is receiving extensive psychiatric help. He/she definitely needs it.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

There is no helping a person like that, all that can be done is for them to be locked away where they can't harm anything or anyone, they are obviously lacking a soul or any sort of compassion. Hopefully they get locked away before they start dating or have children, I would hate to think of what he would do to them if they didn't "breathe right"


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Reported. I hope it's fake.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think it is.


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone with me for a little B&E to save those poor fishies? I'd SO totally do it, but my betta's would miss me when I land in jail. 
What the heck is wrong with people? That's twisted, disgusting, and he sounds like he really enjoys it. What a whack job! I'll be sick for days.....going to hug my fish tank now......
Is it gone yet? Someone pls check cuz I can't.


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

It's still up


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

im scared for all the betta's in the world that are being sold now =(! im glad i didnt see the site im kind of urging a way to find it then try to take it down still researching though =(


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

i found it =( and ... and.. and.. i can't take it anymore!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

im very depressed i saw all his post any one know how to take it down>????? HELP!


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

I've reported it and a lot of others. Go hug your fishies, it'll make you feel better


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

For those of you who haven't seen it yet, pls, don't try to find it. It's NOT something to easily stomach. Just breathe, Litelboyblu, breathe. People are trying to get it taken down but it hasn't happened yet. I mean it, friends, if you love your betta, DONT look for this. Many of us have reported this, but it's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It's still up isn't it? Wait don't answer that.........'cuz I might cry. 

THink of this: People buy bettas for their 5yrold kids, dump them in unconditioned water, feed them once a month, and flush them down the toilet whent they get sick. 
Sources: Listening to PetCo, Wal-Mart, and LPS employees, customers, and reading labels.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

=( i hope i can breathe im still so sad wonder if my betta's went through that while they were being shipped *crys* does this guy keep doing this i mean his post were in 2010 =(


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

This is so sad. How many bettas have had to suffer like this? Is this person still torturing?


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

First off, litelbyblu, don't worry that your betta's went through this kind of thing during shipping! Absolutely get that out of head. If I remember correctly betta's are put in a chemical (blue liquid) that keeps them "sedated" for lack of a better word. Someone else more experienced can tell you more about that. Your little ones are happy and safe with you, and that's what matters.
This guy is literally unbalanced, and that is something breeders are not. They do not torture, maim, kill, or hurt them so they'll "obey." Most do everything they can to promote healthy lives and shipping procedures for their bettas.


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG, I didn't even think about the "2010" part. I think my brain shut down before I could process that! Uhn...horrible. I wish there was something more we could do. Hopefully it will be taken down.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

MyBettaJack said:


> First off, litelbyblu, don't worry that your betta's went through this kind of thing during shipping! Absolutely get that out of head. If I remember correctly betta's are put in a chemical (blue liquid) that keeps them "sedated" for lack of a better word. Someone else more experienced can tell you more about that. Your little ones are happy and safe with you, and that's what matters.
> This guy is literally unbalanced, and that is something breeders are not. They do not torture, maim, kill, or hurt them so they'll "obey." Most do everything they can to promote healthy lives and shipping procedures for their bettas.


thanks  im just so sad for his fishies =(


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

the site is still up, I reported it as well. Even though many people think it's just a fish, what's the harm in it? BUT this could lead into a murderer. People that hurt others start off hurting animals that cannot defend themselves. this needs to be stopped before more innocent lives are lost. T^T


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Still there.  I was very careful not to read any more than I needed to, to make sure I had the right website (didn't take much) so I could report it. My greater concern though is that they'll still do this stuff, even if the website shuts down. Although hopefully making the website go away will keep other sickos from seeing it and thinking that this looks like a fun idea. I agree with what someone else already mentioned about people who abuse animals. There's a very high correlation between people who hurt animals and people who hurt people. Far as I'm concerned, hurting animals is bad enough! But it's frustrating that animal cruelty laws are so lax- usually the max penalty for a brutally murdered dog is about 1 year in prison, and no one ever is sentenced to that. It's usually probation and a fine. And then 5 years down the road we act surprised when said dog killer murders a person. This kind of thing should be treated as a public threat, and require mental health evaluation and treatment if needed. I also suffer from anxiety, as this creep says he has, as well as severe bipolar disorder with hallucinations when things get really bad, I've fought eating disorders and laxative overdoses in the past, survived a suicide attempt when I was 15, etc. etc. I've never hurt an animal. Or another person. Ever. This guy seriously thinks he can use anxiety as an excuse to do what he's doing? Grrrr.... Okay, I'm done now. Sorry. Just very sad that this kind of thing can happen. We live in a sad world. :-(


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

As much as I didn't want to go anywhere near that site, I reported it as well. I didn't go any farther than the first page but those poor bettas. T_T I wish google would send his information to the police to arrest him.

I've already checked on my fish several times just to make sure they were here with me and ok. Definitely going to go hug my tanks now.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you all for your efforts in getting the removed. Its nice to know there are so many of us that love our fish. Even though this is my thread I really cant bear to follow it and think about this anymore.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm afraid to ask or look, but...........is it still there? It torments me now thinking that this person could possibly still be doing this. I can't believe that bettas, or any fish for that matter, don't fall under animal rights. An animal is a living, breathing creature.


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish I haden't looked for it. I am sick to my stomach... What a sick person to do that.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It's still up then, huh? Well..........I'm gonna puke


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone even look when people report blogs? I wonder what would happen if I tried called Google's office? That blog has got to be against policy.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I wonder if they even do care. Maybe as a forum we can come together and report it. Just like how we are petitioning Wal-Mart to stop selling bettas in their stores.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Sigh. I tried calling but all it did was direct me to a support page online. I guess our only option is to report it as much as we can and hope someone sees it eventually. It has only been five days since we found it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

:evil: If Google doesn't do anything about it.........oh are they going to hear about it.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I just found out I can message the google facebook page. Maybe if we send enough messages about it someone will notice?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

DOn't have a FB. But I'll keep reporting the blog, and maybe that will help.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll send a message on Facebook. Hopefully someone will notice eventually.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hopefully  

 Those bettas were brought into the world and tortured to death. Why?  Makes me want to hug my bettas. 
After being on this thread, I am now determined to name my future bettas in their memory. I know that might sound weird to you, but maybe that will make me feel better. Along with the deleting of that blog.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I hadn't thought of naming a betta in their memory. That's a good idea. I just got a new rescue today that I have yet to name. He shall be named in their memory and in the hopes that wherever they are, their suffering has ended.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

What came to mind was:
Liberty
Freedom 
Survivor
The Chosen One (I don't know why, but to me it fits)


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm. Haven't really thought much in the name department yet. I think I'm going to wait a little bit to see a little of his personality or if I suddenly find a name I like. But whatever his name turns out to be it's going to be in honor of them.


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

Why can I not find this site? I've looked and looked. My uncle is a cop and I thought maybe I would give him a call and see what he could do. I also have a close friend who's mom is an animal cop. I just need to find the site first.


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh god. I found it. Okay, I am going to call my uncle and see what he can do about it. I think he will trace the IP and send it to a local animal control place near there.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

we wish him good luck! =( though im still crying.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Why is this darn blog still up??????????? :evil:


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

So i've called PETA and they aren't open until Monday. 
When I called Animal control, they seemed like that had already heard about this. They told me that they could still not do anything about this situation that it was in PETA's hands or the cops hands. 
My uncle is on a call ATM and wouln't be back until monday either. So I guess I will just have to wait until then. 
I honestly do not care if it's been almost four years. We have proof he has done animal cruelty and it will not go unnoticed.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck to your uncle! Hopefully he can do something about it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sorry guys, but under the eyes of the law fish are not animals and receive no protection as such. 

Fish most certainly are animals though and this person is disgusting and reading what he does is sickening. I reported the blog and really hope it gets removed.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I found it, did not read anything and starting reporting abuse like crazy! This dude better be hiding in an under ground bunker somewhere so i don't find him. Im sorry to everyone that read his blog, i dont even want to know what he is doing to them. But im jumping on the "banning this blog" ban wagon. I dont have a FB either, but i will do what i can to report it to who i can. I hope these little fish can feel our love for them.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

D= i hope that site is gone ! :'(


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Was the blog removed  can't seem to find it.

If it has been removed, then good. I wish we could put a stop to the actual person though :/ This type of mentality is dangerous.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevermind it's still up and its pink.

Almost feels like he's partially doing it for the attention too :/


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Aryia said:


> Nevermind it's still up and its pink.
> 
> Almost feels like he's partially doing it for the attention too :/


I'm sure he is. He wouldn't be writing a blog if he didn't want people to read it, and he wouldn't put shocking, horrifying things in it if he didn't want people to be shocked and horrified. I hope he's just some 14 year old sitting behind his computer and trying to look like a tough guy to the eyes of the world, but still wanting Mommy to tuck him in at night. I doubt it, but I would still like to believe that it's fake.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I'm sorry guys, but under the eyes of the law fish are not animals and receive no protection as such.


Correct. The US Animal Welfare Act excludes fish along with a few other species. The act only covers most mammalian species. The Public Health Service Policy covers all vertebrae animals, including fish and species not covered by the Animal Welfare Act, but it really only applies to laboratory animals, not pets.

I haven't seen the blog and don't care to. But I wonder if the blog is someone's idea of a sick joke? Kind of like that cat in a jar web site that many cat lovers got angry about in the early 2000s. It turned out that the web site was a joke and no actual cats were harmed.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Quoted directly out of the AWA-



> Quote:
> Under Section 2(g) of the AWA (7 U.S.C. 2132(g)), the term animal includes, with certain exceptions, any live or dead dog, cat, monkey (nonhuman primate mammal), guinea pig, hamster, rabbit, or such other warmblooded animal,


This means that no legal action can be taken against the man behind the blog. However, if it violates google's terms of service or rules it certainly can be taken down.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

That's sad knowing fish are not protected the way our dogs and cats and monkeys are.. =) (easing the subject a bit....)

Again I didn't read what he wrote, figured it best not to. Just got the URL so i can report it, tried to find an IP address, but im not "that" good at doing it and the immediate hosting information was private, tried to call Google services like Aquatail did, but it directed me to the internet, so i just blasted their "report abuse" page over and over with his information. 

Hopefully with us bringing the negative attention to it and reporting it so much, it will be removed, hopefully.. You'd think it not being active for nearly 4 years the blog would be deactivated...


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

His blog has yet to be taken down.

I've lost hope in humanity. V-V


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Although, for all we know he could be a troll.

EDIT: the fact that it's been inactive for four years is kind of frightening..it's possible he commited suicide. He was depressed and mentally messed up.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Sigh. It's been up for four years. We can't be the only people who've seen this.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> Sigh. It's been up for four years. We can't be the only people who've seen this.


I know, right!? Maybe someone tracked the guy down already...ha! There's some awesome Fish Avenger out there silently saving them in the cover of night...i'd like to think so anyways..


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Tank Gurl said:


> I know, right!? Maybe someone tracked the guy down already...ha! There's some awesome Fish Avenger out there silently saving them in the cover of night...i'd like to think so anyways..


Well he hasn't posted in three years. Perhaps someone found out?


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> Well he hasn't posted in three years. Perhaps someone found out?


Let's hope!


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

This article has been haunting me since I read it, big time, and it's unfortunate that Google hasn't taken it down. I reported it last week with several others, so we've done what we can. I caution anyone who hasn't read it, it's very disturbing and not for the faint of heart! So very sad.
I also hope it was someone's sick idea of a joke but unfortunately there's too much detail and truth in it for it to be fake. Still, here's to hoping! 
I'm going to hug my fish tank now....


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

blufish425 said:


> So I did a google search for 'anxious betta' because one of my boys still seems to be a bit anxious,and never quite settled in. Despite advice from several members here, and me trying countless things to make him comfortable.
> 
> My search led me to a blog where somebody is documenting his maiming and torturing of betta fish. I closed the page as soon as I realized what it was. I'm not going to link it unless somebody knows of a way to get it taken down. I'm absolutely sick to my stomach, and a bit traumatized at this:shock:


PM it to me, I know people.


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

If anyone is brave enough to pm me the link to this blog if its still up, I will report it as well.
Just sounds horrible.... ;-;
I hope since there has been no posts in 3years that he was either caught or got help...


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

.... found it, reported... wow. Really does make you sad for humanity an the things that people do. I hope the blog is taken down. its been up so long an its scary to think if someone else see's this and tries to follow their act.*shivers*

I have to go watch some cute videos on youtube for a while.... need to try and get that out of my brain.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Send me the link, I can get it down :twisted:


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This just makes me sad and angry. I cannot believe some people :evil:


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

This thread is being CLOSED and will likely also be removed. While your efforts to remove this BLOG are valiant and we applaud those efforts there is little that can be done here on BF other than upset our members. 
Please keep in mind this is a family-friendly forum and we have many very young members. Thank you for your co-operation. 

The TFK and BF Teams.


----------

